# أهمية صمام عدم الرجوع لحماية شبكات مياه الشرب



## mudamin (18 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة و بعد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]من المعروف ان شبكات مياه الشرب القديمة والتي مازالت تستخدم لم تخضع للمعايير الفنية الخاصة بالسلامة العامة نظرا لعدم أخذها بالاعتيار قديما عدا نظافتها و محدودية استعمالها المتمثلة بالاستخدام المنزلي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد تعدد الاستخدام لتلك المياة في الصناعة المعرضة للمركبات المعدنية السامة و الري الزراعي للحدائق الخاصة و العامة المعرضة ايضا للموبيدات والاسمدة السامة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و نظرا لازدياد العمليات العدائية ضد التجمعات السكانية واستهدافها وقد كانت شبكات مياة الشرب احدى الوسائل القديمة المستخدمة لالحاق اكبر ضرر بصحة الانسان [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد شاهدت اثناء اطلاعي على شبكات قيد الصيانة قد تعرضت لحالات تسمم بعدة مناطق لغياب و جود صمامات عدم رجوع احدها كان رجوع مياه الري من احواض النباتات في حديقة عامة مرتفعة عن بعض المساكن بواسطة المنقطات المغمورة بالاحواض و اخرى رجوع مياه خزان لرش المبيدات اثناء تعبئتة نتيجة انقطاع مياه الشبكة وكانت هذة الحالات نتيجة اهمال و غير مقصودة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما الحالات المقصودة والتي تصنف تحت بند الارهاب و تهديد صحة الانسان فهي اصبحت واردة جدا في هذا الزمان[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولن اتعرض لانواعها و هي معروفة لدى الساطات المختصة و الفنيين .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و علية فاني انصح المسؤولين عن تلك الشبكات وصيانتها للشبكات القديمة و الحديثة ايضا بالاتي :[/FONT]
1- [FONT=&quot]تركيب صمام عدم رجوع ( اتجاه واحد ) على الخطوط الرئيسة على مستوى أحياء و شوارع[/FONT]

2- [FONT=&quot]تركيب صمامات عدم رجوع لكل بناء او أي مأخذ وليكون موجود ضمن الاملاك العامة ولا يمكن الوصول له إلا بوجود المشرف[/FONT]
3- [FONT=&quot]عدم السماح بالكشف على الشبكات بغرض الصيانة او التعديل الا بموافقة رسمية و اشراف تام وكامل طيلة الوقت وتعريض المخالف للمساءلة القانونية [/FONT]
4- [FONT=&quot]تركيب صمامات شفط هواء ذاتية الفتح لتعديل الضغط العكسي الداخلي لمنع الرجوع عند المآخذ الكبيرة بالاضافة للصمامات الطارده للهواء لانسياب التدفق الماثي ضمن الشبكات .[/FONT]
5- [FONT=&quot]الاطلاع الكامل على المواصفات الفنية للشبكات وخاصة المتعلقة بالسلامة العامة المعتمدة لدى الدول المتقدمة بهذا المجال واخذ ما يناسب بيئتنا و مجتمعنا وعدم النظر للتكاليف لاهمية الموضوع .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تحياتي لكم متمنيا السلامة للجميع [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Eng mudamin[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## ibrahim rebhi (3 أغسطس 2013)

صمام الاتجاه الواحد (check valve) أو صمام عدم الرجوع


----------



## alih3s (28 نوفمبر 2014)

حتى لو ركبت محبس عدم رجوع لوحده مش كفايا و بيحصل برضه حالات تسمم نتيجة ال backpressure & backsiphonage


----------

